# charlie needs a home



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

hi, my partner and i had three cats already but then we went to a rescue centre and fell in love with a black tom who we called charlie. weve done everything in our power to ease him into our home but it is not going well and weve come to the conclusion that charlie can no longer stay. 

he's a lovely cat and we think he is around 1 year old, he's been neuetered but obviously we dont know anything about his origins. he is litter trained and knows what a cat flap is for but prefers to stay in alot.

we're in leicester and are desperate to find charlie a good home as we dont want to take him back to the rescue centre as we were not impressed with the facilities (which led to the spur of the moment descision to adopt him in the first place!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have a look at your 'adoption' certificate - you may find that you are obliged to take him back there if things don't work out.


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

there isnt any condition like that as all i got was a reciept


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww he is gorgeous i'm a Devil for black cats ! :devil: shame your so far away i would take him for you  x


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAwwww he is gorgeous i'm a Devil for black cats ! :devil: shame your so far away i would take him for you  x


you're right he is absolutly georgous but he thinks he's top cat and it's stressing out the others. thanks anyway


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

charlie has now got a new home, we visited his new owners to check them out and were very happy with what we saw and believe charlie will be happy there. thank you


----------

